# Safe Strap, Recovery State: Not installed



## Roboginger

Hello,

I'm trying to install Safestrap, but for some reason it says it installed successfully but the heading "Recovery State: Not installed"
I have looked at a couple Forums but i have been unable to find a solution.

Rooted: Droid Razr
Android Version 2.3.6
System version: 6.12.181

I am using the Droid Razr Utility 1.6 For windows (looks like a batman symbol in a command prompt in windows)








Thanks in Advance for being awesome.

PS. Not sure if this should go in development or here, if its in the wrong place my "B"


----------



## neoterixx64

Doesn't the Batman exe load a bootstrap?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Roboginger

It has both, I was choosing # 8 Safestrap Recovery App


----------



## fadeds

Roboginger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to install Safestrap, but for some reason it says it installed successfully but the heading "Recovery State: Not installed"
> I have looked at a couple Forums but i have been unable to find a solution.
> 
> Rooted: Droid Razr
> Android Version 2.3.6
> System version: 6.12.181
> 
> I am using the Droid Razr Utility 1.6 For windows (looks like a batman symbol in a command prompt in windows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance for being awesome.
> 
> PS. Not sure if this should go in development or here, if its in the wrong place my "B"


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

I have had the same problem since I rooted my razr. I rebooted after I installed safestrap and safestrap was there. I've flashed roms and everything works. To this day it still shows not installed in the safestrap app.


----------



## Roboginger

After you install it, you reboot the phone and doesn't it give some kind of indication its working ?


----------



## Roboginger

Got it, after a couple times of installing an re-installing it worked.
Thanks!

Still does not show up as installed but it is working


----------



## fadeds

Roboginger said:


> Got it, after a couple times of installing an re-installing it worked.
> Thanks!
> 
> Still does not show up as installed but it is working


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Yea I haven't got a clue as to why safestrap is doing that for us. I've messaged a few people about it and nobody seemed to have an answer. It had me a little nervous the first time I flashed a rom, but everything has worked fine.


----------

